# Formerly Extincty Frog Cloned



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Extinct frog hops back into the gene pool




> In what may be considered an early Easter miracle, an extinct species of native frog has begun its rise from the dead.
> 
> Australian scientists have grown embryos containing the revived DNA of the extinct gastric-brooding frog, the crucial first step in their attempt to bring a species back to life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Show already started 

I want to see alive this one:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Why not clone some Raptors, Allosaurouses, and while we're at it, let's use some of that Frog DNA to fill in the gaps


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

After they satiate their need for the frogs I vote they go to work on all of the big cats of the world!

Also, very badass.


----------



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

RobynC said:


> Why not clone some Raptors, Allosaurouses, and while we're at it, let's use some of that Frog DNA to fill in the gaps


Damnit you beat me to it


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

EWW! Did the clone actually come out of its mouth like that? Gross. Cloning is gross.

I hope they bring the Tasmanian tiger back.

LOL


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

RobynC said:


> Why not clone some Raptors, Allosaurouses, and while we're at it, let's use some of that Frog DNA to fill in the gaps


If I understood the article correctly, they froze the DNA of this frog before it went extinct. I don't believe there are any frozen DNA specimens of such dinosaurs you listed. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Empurple said:


> If I understood the article correctly, they froze the DNA of this frog before it went extinct. I don't believe there are any frozen DNA specimens of such dinosaurs you listed. Or am I wrong?


Im not sure how far they could go. In this case (frog) you are right.

But there were found also for example cells in stage, they could become alive in some mummy from Egypt. Or in Siberia were found extinct mammals (deeply frozen) in stage, that they didnt decompose.

Sure now it is sci-fi, but in future I wouldnt rule out similar experiment like with frozen frog :wink:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Now i can sleep at night.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Empurple said:


> If I understood the article correctly, they froze the DNA of this frog before it went extinct. I don't believe there are any frozen DNA specimens of such dinosaurs you listed. Or am I wrong?


You don't understand a joke do you?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Jurassic Park here I come.


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

RobynC said:


> You don't understand a joke do you?


What is this ... word, 'joke'? I do not understand that of which you speak. ;-)


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Empire

Jurassic Park!


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

meltedsorbet said:


> EWW! Did the clone actually come out of its mouth like that? Gross. Cloning is gross.
> 
> I hope they bring the Tasmanian tiger back.
> 
> LOL


_ gastric-brooding frog
its breeding system is different. it comes out of the mouth. clones would come out normally._


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Wasn't there a research team in Japan working on cloning a mammoth or something?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Rinying said:


> _ gastric-brooding frog
> its breeding system is different. it comes out of the mouth. clones would come out normally._


Thank goodness for cloning then.


----------

